# control remoto universal en celular



## Titox (Feb 5, 2007)

holas camaradas... de repente c me ocurrio montar un control remoto "universal" de alguna manera en mi celular.    alguien sabe algun circuito sencillo para que entre en la carcasa ????no c  jeje o algo. imaginensen lo groso que seria tener el control en tu celular....


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 9, 2007)

Pues la verdad que no es la novedad Titox.. existen celulares que usan su puerto infrarojo y tienen os sambian y por medio de un software que se descarga en internet se puede tener acceso a todas las tramas de datos de muchos aparatos.. tvs, dvd´s, vhs..  y de varias marcas...sin necesidad de modificar la carcasa o el celular como tal... es mas estetico y mejor. Revisa.. se que nokia ya tiene esas aplicaciones y lo digo porque lo probe personalmente y funciona de maravillas. NO lo menciono con el fin de desanimarte... solo con caracter informaciónrmativo


----------

